
Why indecision is worse than a bad decision - toast76
http://blog.angrymonkeys.com.au/why-indecision-is-worse-than-a-bad-decision
======
devmonk
"when you have an unknown outcome it's always better to act than it is to not
act."

B.S. Unthoughtful reactionary leadership can be some of the worst.

~~~
toast76
Acting without thought is always going to be bad. But not acting (also without
thought) will still be worse.

If you're stuck with an unthoughtful reactionary leader, the best thing to do
is find a new job.

